# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео > Мультфильмы, Anime >  Любимые мультики

## Asteriks

*Мне очень нравился в детстве мультик "Ну, погоди!" Все серии смотрела и каждую новую ждала с нетерпением. Сейчас не перестаёт восхищать "Простоквашино". А ещё нравятся новые мульты на историческую тему, типа "Алёша Попович и Тугарин Змей". Но смотреть их по многу раз надоедает. А Матроскина - никогда!

У вас есть любимый мультфильм? Какой?*

----------


## Sanych

Советские мульты самые толковые. Есть очень классные рисованые мульты 50-х годов, которые до сих пор выглядят прекрасно. Да и добрые они. Даже волк с зайцем друг друга в полне мило обижают.

----------


## Asteriks

Песенка Антошки

----------


## Marusja

мои любимые мультики
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Трям! Здравствуйте!*

----------


## Asteriks

Запомнилось мне из "Ледникового периода-3" 
*Адзинока адзинокий адзиноЦка*  Сид так говорит. Нравится, сил нет! Крылатая фраза у меня появилась. Что-то одиноко мне! Я одиноко одинокий одиночка!

----------


## Jemal

Мультик на тему Нового Года:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_Jemal добавил 01.12.2009 в 19:08_
И еще один хороший мульт:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Irina

Люблю мультик про чертика №13 и песенку из него:
Кто людям помогает - тот тратит время зря.
Хорошими делами прославиться нельзя.

----------


## Alexanderr

Старые наши хорошие .Дочке особенно нравится-про барана и козла. А - Ну погоди сейчас бы не пропустили(реклама курения).

----------


## Asteriks

Одно время очень нравился "Ноги, хвосты, крылья". И ещё как клад искали, а злая Удюдюка преследовала друзей.

----------


## Jemal

> Люблю мультик про чертика №13 и песенку из него:
> Кто людям помогает - тот тратит время зря.
> Хорошими делами прославиться нельзя.


По-моему, это пела Шапокляк.

----------


## Asteriks

Да, Шапокляк. Это точно. А про чёртика там такое: чёртика заставляли показать, кого нужно любить. Надо было ответить: "Себя!" А он девочку полюбил))) И Владимир Басов старого чётра озвучивает. И ещё домашнее задание у чёртика было - принести мамины слёзы. А он не мог маму обидеть. Буся такая!

----------


## Alex

Мне как нормальному коту Простоквашино нравится и еще классный мульт Летучий корабль. Ария бабок - ешек вообще хит времен

----------


## Asteriks

Вот, уважаю! Простоквашино ФОРЭВА!

----------


## Banderlogen

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Совершенно невозбранно скачать по гостю на хорошей скорости сию радость можно уже нельзя [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]. Не знаю, можно ли будет проделать это завтра-послезавтра, так что скачайте кому надо.

----------


## HARON

Я фигею с "Алёша Попович и Тугарин Змей"!))))

----------


## Sanych

Мне то же нравиться вся эта серия.

----------


## Sanych

*Старые добрые мульты Беларусьфильма*

*"Динозаврик"* - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*"Капитошка"* - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


*"Светлячок и росинка"* - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Жаль ссылкі не работают на мегашаре

----------


## Sanych

С базой данных у них проблемы. Подождём, может заработает.

----------


## Sanych

Ссылки в посте № 18 обновлены 7.02.2010

----------


## BiZ111

В детстве смотрел как и все - советские и Том и Джерри  Тогда были любимые.
Потом в 14.10, после новостей, по ОРТ всегда показывали Трансформеров. Дисней-Клуб по выходным  Очень любил от Диснея мультфильмы. Сейчас любимый полнометражный кое-какой

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Тайна третьей планеты - (1981)*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## multiarc

More.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Жду отзывов. Мультик не весёлый...

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Рекс* _— польский анимационный сериал для детей.
_
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Justin

в детстве Том и Джерри , а сейчас Король лев , Анастасия и Спирит - душа прерий ( очень красивый мультик)

----------


## PatR!oT

о мне в детстве  тоже очень рекс нравился ))))) а сейчас больше на аниме подсел )))))

----------


## Demik_75

*Мультик нашего детства: :ay:* *Ну, погоди! 20 выпусков + Bonus (1969-2006 гг.)* агаага

*Год выпуска:* 1969-2006 гг.
*Жанр:* Мультфильм
*Выпущено:* «Союзмультфильм»
*Режиссёр:* Геннадий Сокольский, Вячеслав Котеночкин
*Роли озвучивали:* Анатолий Папанов (Волк), Клара Румянова (Заяц) , 
                             Геннадий Хазанов (диктор ЦТ), Владимир Сошальский (Бегемот).

*Описание:* 
Веселые приключения проказника Волка и шустрого Зайца. Любимые с детства сцены погонь, ссор и примирений, шутки, мелодии и многое другое.

*Формат:* AVI
*Качество:* DVDRip
*Видео:* Xvid 720x544 25.00fps
*Аудио:* Dolby AC3 48000Hz 6ch 448kbps





> *[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> ...

----------


## vova230

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Здесь можно посмотреть и сохранить разные фильмы и мультики, как отечественные, так и зарубежные.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*«Вверх»* *(англ. Up) — полнометражный мультипликационный фильм анимационной студии Pixar. В мае 2009 года Каннский кинофестиваль впервые в своей истории открылся показом мультфильма, и этим мультфильмом стал «Вверх». «Вверх» был удостоен премии Оскар в категориях лучший анимационный полнометражный фильм и лучшая музыка к фильму.*

----------


## Mouse

Много чего нравится, всего не перечислишь. Вот раньше Дисней очень нравился, а сейчас они не рисуют(( Не могу воспринимать компьютерную графику - какое-то отчуждение. А как вам новые технологии?
По мне, в рисованном есть частичка души художника-аниматора. А в этих чего-то мне не хватает. Может вырос на рисованных?

----------


## kalita

Люблю старые рисованные мультики. Обожаю смотреть про волка, который сидя под столом и обожравшись говорит "Щас спою!", а потом проходит сквозь плетень.

----------


## Mouse

Этот мульт называется "Жил-был пёс", украинский, вроде. Тоже нравиться))

----------


## JAHolper

для меня главное смысл)
Нравятся "Валл-и", "Вверх", современные русские про богатырей.
А вообще плохие мультики делают значительно реже, чем плохие фильмы.

----------


## BAHEK

> Люблю старые рисованные мультики. Обожаю смотреть про волка, который сидя под столом и обожравшись говорит "Щас спою!", а потом проходит сквозь плетень.


+100500 Тоже нравится этот мульт) ну еще списочек: дядюшка скрудж, том и джери, винни пух совамедвед , чип и дэйл, леопольд, южный парк, как приручить дракона, принцесса мононоке, и еще много чего)

----------

